# 2017�s Top 10 Best Cars in Every Category: Consumer Reports



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Gasp! A Cruze!

I've seen lots of reviewers give these a pretty solid rating, but then say they suck at handling. That's really not the point of a compact car, is it?


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> Gasp! A Cruze!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Never believe anything Consumer Reports writes. Absolute birdcage lining. The original fake news.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Tomko said:


> Never believe anything Consumer Reports writes. Absolute birdcage lining. The original fake news.


I have a buddy who swears by it. Drives me nuts, the Suburban has a predicted reliability of terrible, and we have yet to see any come in. Lmao

Yet the Cruze has a excellent reliability rating considering its first year with the new design..

and yet were dealing with water leaks, cracked pistons, oil pans leaking, etc. lol


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

sparkman said:


> I have a buddy who swears by it. Drives me nuts, the Suburban has a predicted reliability of terrible, and we have yet to see any come in. Lmao
> 
> Yet the Cruze has a excellent reliability rating considering its first year with the new design..
> 
> and yet were dealing with water leaks, cracked pistons, oil pans leaking, etc. lol


Wait, people can actually still afford Suburbans?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Gasp! A Cruze!
> 
> I've seen lots of reviewers give these a pretty solid rating, but then say *they suck at handling*. That's really not the point of a compact car, is it?


I might know a guy who could help with that bit...


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I might know a guy who could help with that bit...


Lmao. Mine handles pretty well. Those reviews are mostly for the LT, and I'd have to agree - they ride very well, but it's mushy in the turns. The little 18" sidewalls and Z link help it out a lot. The steering is completely and totally numb, though.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

I agree with their decision to make the Miata the best sports car.  However the Ridgeline should not be listed as best truck, it's not even a truck at all, it's more like a Ute or an ugly, tall el-camino.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> Wait, people can actually still afford Suburbans?


Joke all ya want hahaha, they sell like hotcakes here. Don't know where people get the money either.

Three months ago we had a 22 year old kid come in and pay cash for a 2017 Tahoe Premier.


----------



## 30 Ounce (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm not a fan of the new Cruze but...Holy **** is the Prius ugly?!


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm honestly a little surprised by the Ridgeline.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

EricSmit said:


> I'm honestly a little surprised by the Ridgeline.



I think Honda Laura is selling those trucks herself. I was already sold on my Sport prior to her videos.


----------

